# What does the Flashy Flower Sign say?



## Sheep Villager (Apr 30, 2020)

I just got this item and I'm curious. It doesn't look like animalese. Maybe Japanese? Can anyone translate what it says. :0













There are all the colour variations.​


----------



## moonbell (Apr 30, 2020)

Here's some results I found the other day on a subreddit for translations.



Spoiler





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/translator/comments/g884fz


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/translator/comments/frtwje


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/translator/comments/fs158b


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/translator/comments/fnczac


----------



## fuzzdebell (May 17, 2020)

I just got it and ohmygod I hate the design, its structure is too imbalance, like a big head on a small body


----------



## Luella (May 17, 2020)

I don't mean to hijack your post OP, but I'd also love to know what the Wood-plank Sign DIY designs say as well.


----------



## momochi.chwan (Jul 15, 2020)

This thing is called hanawa, in Japan they use them at events such as store grand openings or commemorative ceremonies.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 15, 2020)

still creeps me out because at a  chinese funeral service other family send flower arrangements shaped that way.  It's not muted flower colors either.  It vibrant like those colors.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 15, 2020)

That’s so funny I was looking at one yesterday and wondering to myself what it said


----------



## moon_child (Jul 15, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> still creeps me out because at a  chinese funeral service other family send flower arrangements shaped that way.  It's not muted flower colors either.  It vibrant like those colors.



It’s common in Asia to see flower arrangements in this kind of shape and style on both ceremonies (such as opening of businesses and shops) and uhhh...errr...yes...funerals.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 15, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> still creeps me out because at a  chinese funeral service other family send flower arrangements shaped that way.  It's not muted flower colors either.  It vibrant like those colors.


same. in my country, floral stands like these are used in funerals too but also during business openings.. still creeps me out bc i associate them more with funerals


----------



## xTech (Jul 15, 2020)

moon_child said:


> It’s common in Asia to see flower arrangements in this kind of shape and style on both ceremonies (such as opening of businesses and shops) and uhhh...errr...yes...funerals.


Ah yes, another item I can add to my upcoming graveyard build 

It's definitely a shame there aren't more colours than the standard three, as I could definitely see me using a lot more of them next to some shop stands if they were more various, as I think they look pretty neat honestly.


----------



## moon_child (Jul 15, 2020)

xTech said:


> Ah yes, another item I can add to my upcoming graveyard build
> 
> It's definitely a shame there aren't more colours than the standard three, as I could definitely see me using a lot more of them next to some shop stands if they were more various, as I think they look pretty neat honestly.



It would’ve been cool to have them have different types of flowers too.


----------



## xTech (Jul 15, 2020)

moon_child said:


> It would’ve been cool to have them have different types of flowers too.


Honestly it would be way better if the game would let you, say, combine a 'flower stand base' item with the flower wreaths that are already in the game. That would actually give a much better use for the numerous flower wreaths DIY's, and as you said would be really cool to decorate with if you could have them with different types of flowers.


----------



## Mo Notony (Jul 15, 2020)

Ooh I have the multicolor one but I really want that white one!


----------



## mayortiffany (Jul 15, 2020)

xTech said:


> Ah yes, another item I can add to my upcoming graveyard build



Someone else please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the white/purple design might be appropriate for a graveyard build! At least from what I understand about Chinese culture, white is considered the colour of mourning. 

... Not that I'm totally familiar with Chinese funerary flower arrangements, usually my family calls the florist, explains the situation, and asks if they can put something together for our budget. Take that with a big grain of salt, lol!


----------



## ceribells (Jul 15, 2020)

mayortiffany said:


> Someone else please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the white/purple design might be appropriate for a graveyard build! At least from what I understand about Chinese culture, white is considered the colour of mourning.


I was just thinking the same thing for the same reasons. I shook that color variation out of a tree the other day, and found the design really appealing but had no idea why or how to use it. Turns out my latent goth tastes just KNEW.

INTO THE GRAVEYARD IT GOES.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 16, 2020)

It says "Please make me look better. This is a switch game, ya know!"


----------



## Jasmynne (Sep 2, 2020)

I didn’t see anyone comment on the pop one I think it was? The one with ‘10’ in blue in the center. Is there anything on that one? I have all 3, so I’m just curious.


----------



## nnjet (Dec 24, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> still creeps me out because at a  chinese funeral service other family send flower arrangements shaped that way.  It's not muted flower colors either.  It vibrant like those colors.



It creeps me out too because they look like the flower arrangements (wreath) displayed at funerals in Brazil (where I am from) 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020

By the way, I found this thread on reddit as well and someone from Japan posted a picture of a business grand opening there and said:

"Someone asked if “flashy flower sign” was real, so here is a real life example by my work: a new fried chicken shop opened up and they displayed these congratulatory signs and flowers. (...) Usually it is given to them by friends and even neighboring businesses to wish them luck. But they definitely leave them out to draw attention so people know it is a new business and open."

Link to the thread here: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/ch0a84


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 24, 2020)

I live in Japan and I come across them every so often for store openings so for me it was cool to see something I know in real-life in the game


----------

